# I think youve had enough son &#128522;



## shivas irons (Oct 6, 2016)

Spare a thought for this fella Vaughan McCall an amateur propping up the leaderboard at the Fiji International who was +32 after 17 holes until somebody must have told him "enough son".Not a massive score for an amateur but when you bear in mind this was an Australasian tour sanctioned event with the likes of Brandt Snedeker,VJ Singh,Boo Weekly,Heath Slocum and other PGA tour regulars in the field,what was he doing there.........
http://www.golfchannel.com/tours/australasian-tour/2016/fiji-international/
Click on his name for his scorecard,not pretty &#128547;.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 6, 2016)

Out in 55 - ouch! To be fair, he did birdie the 8th!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 6, 2016)

Poor sod. That'll take some getting over


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 6, 2016)

I love that they double box the double bogeys,  but the 12 on the par 5 goes under the radar.


----------



## Capella (Oct 7, 2016)

I still think it is odd to withdraw after 17 holes and that, unless an injury occurred, he should have finished the round at least. Poor guy, though. I hope he manages to file that under "funny incidents in my golf career" and move on.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Oct 7, 2016)

If you search him on the amateur rankings he is listed a a pro and has 0 points on the pro rankings. In via finishing 6-20 of their q school so he should not be all that awful in theory, not like they gave an invite to a random chopper


----------



## Fyldewhite (Oct 7, 2016)

I reckon he NR'd on the last so he wouldn't have to post the total!


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 7, 2016)

Former New Zealand amateur champion - turned pro at start of the year - and shot 97 at the New Zealand open


----------



## PieMan (Oct 7, 2016)

Look forward to him coming along to a Forum meet in the near future then!!!


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 7, 2016)

I thought his card looked I bit like my Saturday comp returns, but then I spotted the 12, the 10 and three 8's, I'm crap, but hell even with my butchered swing and mahoosive slice I could still do better than that.


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 7, 2016)

davidy233 said:



			Former New Zealand amateur champion - turned pro at start of the year - and shot 97 at the New Zealand open
		
Click to expand...

All a bit strange this,the fella would have some game if he was the New Zealand amateur champion,after turning pro shoots a 97 in their open and would have shot at least a 103 (with one hole missing) at the Fiji International


----------

